# new 300 gallon planted tank



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Is that a 8ft or 6ft 300g?


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, a start of epic proportions!


----------



## DreamCatcher (Sep 26, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome driftwood. This size tank has some serious potential. Any thoughts on livestock yet?


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like an awesome start! Maybe in need of a large center piece plant like a sword or a big stem plant.


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

wow! so big. i want one of this days


----------



## belam (Apr 28, 2012)

Assassynation Is that a 8ft or 6ft 300g?
Yes it's a 8 f long tank W 24" and H 31"

bpb Awesome driftwood. This size tank has some serious potential. Any thoughts on livestock yet?
A shool of neon tetra and som discus fish ,some algea eater (don't know what kind yet :icon_roll ), shrim and I definately will add some more plants in there .


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the tank! It will be awesome once it's filled in! Although be careful when putting big and small fish together. The discus would make a lunch out of neons and shrimp.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

I. Am. Soooo. Jealous.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

That would never fit in my bedroom, great looking tank!


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wow HOW did I miss this little GEM

I'll tell ya, maybe a branch peice of DW suspended will break up the emptiness on the right. 

Can't wait to watch the progress on this one.


----------

